# My Tuesdays are Booked!



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Successful Boom and Zoom today by @JtAv8tor - Mailbox Annihilated.

Beautiful selection of Tats that will have me busy on Tuesdays.

Thanks Brother!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

You are very welcome, the black is the only one I would let rest a bit more the others are smoking great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Fan-Tat-stick, @JtAv8tor


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

What a beautiful package you have there. @JtAv8tor lives to annihilate mail boxes.makes you wonder what they did to him to create such a need for destruction.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done @JtAv8tor

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

WOW...I didn't even know some of those even existed... Great Hit!!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Fan-Tat-stick, @JtAv8tor


Not your wittiest work here @Rondo. Disappointing actually; we usually get a big laugh from your remarks.:grin2:

Nice sticks you've got there Gunner!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Just in case anyone else is wondering, the Jackal is a Tatuaje exclusive from CDM Cigars in Chicago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sweet hit @JtAv8tor! You picked a good brother.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Way to be @JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

@JtAv8tor - Outstanding tag Jason!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome hit and deserving target.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well done !


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

